# Wrong sequence of dev.numbering on kernel w/o initrd[solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Geeks,

please give me some hints to find out whats wrong here.

I've just build my own kernel by hand, first time based on Pappys kernel seeds, and first time on these machine (not first time at all).

Before that i used  genkernel on that machine, wich i edit by hand in the kernel.config, to make it more lean, for lots ok kernel generations.

The last genkernel i used was 2.6.33-gentoo-r2, the new kernel without initrd i may speek about now, is 2.6.34 (both from gentoo-sources)

The curious thing is: when booting the new 2.6.34 kernel, my first an only sata hard drives, are recognized as sda, sdg, sdh, instead of sda, sdb, sdc as all the time before, and what i expect as the right sequence.

The DVD device is for both variants sr0, which is also correct.

If i boot the genkernel-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 on the same system, everything is fine. What could be the root cause, what kind of kernel config (i don't know) could be the reason for that?

As i mentioned, its the same system, so its the same udev rules, udev is on both runlevels present, nothing different except using the initrd for the hardware recognition.

Ok, not good for comparison that i'm using differnt kernels, so there are more possibilities as root cause, than using the same kernels for both. But hopefully you can help me anyway, cause you know thes kind of trouble - right?

Some info:

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf                                                                                          

default 0                                                                                                                            

timeout 6                                                                                                                            

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                     

title=Gentoo Linux (kernel-2.6.34-gentoo)                                                                                            

root (hd0,0)                                                                                                                         

kernel /boot/kernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo vga=791 root=/dev/sda1                                                                      

                                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                     

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.33-gentoo-r2)                                                                                                

root (hd0,0)                                                                                                                         

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1                                                                                                

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2  
```

```
mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)

none on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

/dev/sda2 on /OS2 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /home type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sda4 on /Daten1 type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdg1 on /Videoarchiv type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdh1 on /Tresor type ext4 (rw)                                                                                                  

/dev/sdh2 on /tmp type ext2 (rw)                                                                                                     

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)                                                          

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)                                                                             

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)                                                    

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)                                                                           

/dev/sr0 on /media/test-DVD type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)

```

```
cat /etc/fstab

UUID=47aff456-d0b2-4e2b-bfcf-3337ea462d8f /                       ext4    defaults                1 1

UUID=ec233f62-99f3-49ab-afe9-b5fb287dd9d7 /OS2                    ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=151fff84-9510-4c4c-ae5c-7bf2fd96b77a /home                   ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=19ff7453-4ce0-4822-b55a-b350caec751a /Daten1                 ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=d894c28e-61b1-47a2-b009-e68ac3a6ea48 /Videoarchiv            ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=62107dc0-2e38-41e6-b95d-b60b0b4b119c /Tresor                 ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=be1bf13c-accb-4d11-b409-ca7af349f4fb /tmp                    ext2    defaults                1 2

UUID=460140b6-ee6c-4f46-ac1f-2ca10d1a3d71 swap                    swap    defaults                0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

```
 rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 distccd                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 rpc.pipefs                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 rpcbind                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 rpc.idmapd                                                                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

kernel.config of my 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 genkernel:

http://pastebin.ca/1878916

kernel.config of my 2.6.34 kernel by hand:

http://pastebin.ca/1878917

Thanks a lot, Andy.Last edited by Randy Andy on Wed Jun 30, 2010 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Ok guys, no ideas after such a long time, astonishing.

When i checked my devices via ls -lsa /dev/disk/by-id i found out that my Card Reader has been recognized before my other hard drives:

```

s -lsa /dev/disk/by-id

insgesamt 0

0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 800 30. Jun 18:00 .

0 drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120 30. Jun 18:00 ..

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdg

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdg1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdh

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdh1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdh2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdh3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdh

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdh1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdh2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdh3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdg

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdg1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-0_070112015146000745-0:0 -> ../../sdb

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-1_070112015146000745-0:1 -> ../../sdc

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-2_070112015146000745-0:2 -> ../../sdd

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-3_070112015146000745-0:3 -> ../../sde

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-4_070112015146000745-0:4 -> ../../sdf

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34 -> ../../sdg

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34-part1 -> ../../sdg1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97 -> ../../sdh                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part1 -> ../../sdh1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part2 -> ../../sdh2                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 18:00 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part3 -> ../../sdh3

```

So i checked my kernel.config, and found out that the option USB_STORAGE was built into the kernel, so I tried to select it as module and compiled it again.

Here's the result as it should be.

```

ls -lsa /dev/disk/by-id

insgesamt 0

0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 800 30. Jun 17:42 .

0 drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120 30. Jun 17:42 ..

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdb

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdb1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdc

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdc1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdc2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:42 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdc3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdc

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdc1

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdc2

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdc3

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdb                                    

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdb1                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda                                    

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-0_070112015146000745-0:0 -> ../../sdd                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-1_070112015146000745-0:1 -> ../../sde                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-2_070112015146000745-0:2 -> ../../sdf                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-3_070112015146000745-0:3 -> ../../sdg                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-4_070112015146000745-0:4 -> ../../sdh                             

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34 -> ../../sdb                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34-part1 -> ../../sdb1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3 -> ../../sda                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part1 -> ../../sda1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part2 -> ../../sda2                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part3 -> ../../sda3                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part4 -> ../../sda4                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97 -> ../../sdc                                                       

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part1 -> ../../sdc1                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:43 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part2 -> ../../sdc2                                                

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 30. Jun 17:42 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part3 -> ../../sdc3

```

So the case ist solved for me.

Andy.

----------

## mdr13

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When i checked my devices via ls -lsa /dev/disk/by-id i found out that my Card Reader has been recognized before my other hard drives:
> 
> 

 

I have had the same problem and I reverted to 2.6.33 for now.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So i checked my kernel.config, and found out that the option USB_STORAGE was built into the kernel, so I tried to select it as module and compiled it again.
> 
> 

 

This is not a solution. It is a workaround... In my case, my 3 AHCI hard disks are all on the same controller, and still, with gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 I get the following:

/dev/sda: SATA disk 1

/dev/sdb: SATA disk 2

/dev/sdc: Card reader 1

/dev/sdd: Card reader 2

/dev/sde: Card reader 3

/dev/sdf: Card reader 4

/dev/sdg: SATA disk 3

The first two SATA drives are recognised, then the card reader devices, then the third SATA drive. 

Is this a known bug?

----------

## mdr13

Just filed a bug report about this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327991

----------

